# Hi



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

Hi,

My husband joined this site and I started to use his account and found it helpful so I made my own account now.


----------



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

How are you and your wife doing these days?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Hello and welcome. The wife and I are awesome!


----------

